# Knock at start up



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Forum, 
My 97 2.4 Pickup Sometimes knocks for a second or so on a cold start. If then engine hasn't gotten cold, it doesn't knock at all. A buddy of mine told me not to worry about it. My concern is that if all of the seconds add up to minutes, and such that this will create excess engine wear. I've never had a car do this before. It's done this for quite some time, and I have 74k miles. If anyone has any suggestions please help.

Rbo


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This is usually due to the oil filter. There is an anti-drainback valve in the filter which does not work well in some brands (e.g. Fram). Overnight the oil drains out of the filter, and on start-up there is no oil pressure until the filter fills up. Hence the knocking.

The factory Nissan filter and WIX filters are two examples of filters with good anti-drainback valves.

Lew


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

or it could be a lifter making the noise, which is kinda common on the "ka" engine. but if the noise is going away that means its still pumping up so thats a plus,


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep ticking lifters, it does it when all the oil drained back to the pan.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

*Reply to knock at start up post 97 pick up*



SKD_Tech said:


> Yep ticking lifters, it does it when all the oil drained back to the pan.


Thank you for your reply, 

I'm going to try a WIX oil filter, and is this something to be concerned about, or is this no big deal. I love my truck and expect no less than 200k. I plan to drive it to the wheels fall off!!

rbo


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Could be a symptom of an oil pump with excessive internal clearance, as well. Such a pump would allow drainback into the pan through the pump gears over a period of several hours. Does your truck have an oil pressure gauge? You may wish to check your idle oil pressure (when warm) and compare it to factory numbers.


----------

